# hs1132 Auger Lever won't spring back



## Vega (Nov 24, 2016)

The auger lever won't spring back like it used to. It does stay down as long as the drive lever is down, but when you release the drive lever, the auger lever should release. Is this a spring, and if so, which one?


Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Vega said:


> The auger lever won't spring back like it used to. It does stay down as long as the drive lever is down, but when you release the drive lever, the auger lever should release. Is this a spring, and if so, which one?
> 
> 
> Thanks


 I am no expert on those snowblowers. but have a looksee under the dash to see what is there. maybe it just broke or came out of where ever it was.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I am no expert on those snowblowers. but have a looksee under the dash to see what is there. maybe it just broke or came out of where ever it was.



that is the first place i would look also. do the augers still work? I would take belt cover off and look at condition of the belt.

there are 2 springs connected to the auger pulley assembly. one for the auger pulley and the other for the auger brake. 

if the top spring breaks the augers will not work because the pulley does not move in to engage augers. 

I would concentrate on the cable from the control panel on downward. usually you will see something obvious. check the adjustment nuts too to see if they loosened and the cable came out of the cable holder.


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Same issue here. My Auger clutch cable snapped at the handgrip. Hoping this is not to big of a job. Looks straight forward.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

alphaboy123 said:


> Same issue here. My Auger clutch cable snapped at the handgrip. Hoping this is not to big of a job. Looks straight forward.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


I just replaced on the other day. not too hard.

start at auger end. take belt cover off. remove 2 10mm bolts that hold cable holder to frame.

release cable from auger spring and put new cable on. replace cable holder.

work your way up to handle and slip cable end into slot. it is a little tricky. i use a little screwdriver to hold that swivel thing so i can put it into slot.

that is why my cable broke because the swivel thing was frozen and the cable kept grinding against the end and it was not moving as it should.

then zip tie cables together and adjust. first time takes awhile but take your time and you will get it.


----------



## oljm (Aug 22, 2016)

I have the same problem with the lever not springing back.
The auger works with no issues.
Is it the cable that's causing the problem for those who fixed this?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

oljm said:


> I have the same problem with the lever not springing back.
> The auger works with no issues.
> Is it the cable that's causing the problem for those who fixed this?


do you have to manually lift the handle? It might just need lubrication unless it is being held up some other way. 

the one I replaced the other day was being held up by the swivel under the handle that ankers the cable end . it was frozen from being dry and crud. sprayed some wd40 to clean out and lossen and then blew it out with a can of dust cleaner.( people use on lap tops )


----------



## oljm (Aug 22, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> do you have to manually lift the handle? It might just need lubrication unless it is being held up some other way.
> 
> the one I replaced the other day was being held up by the swivel under the handle that ankers the cable end . it was frozen from being dry and crud. sprayed some wd40 to clean out and lossen and then blew it out with a can of dust cleaner.( people use on lap tops )


Yes, I have to lift the handle up manually to disengage it.
I took a look at this today, with the handle down, I can see the mechanism from the front of the handle. I didn't take the side cover off, but just sprayed
into it from the front. I soaked everything down pretty good with lubricant.
No difference. Still sticking. Do you have to take the side cover off and disassembly the mechanism to clean between all the parts?

I am going to pop the belt cover this weekend also and check the belt, since I heard some whining a few days ago when I worked this machine. Anyone have a good drawing of what the parts are and where they are supposed to go? There are some return springs for both the handle controls right? Just want to make sure all the parts are there and hooked up correctly.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sure, if everything looks good at the handle, you'll have to work down to other end. take belt cover off and look around.

also you could put machine on it's bucket / support it and look from underneath. may be some debris . anything holding up auger brake?


----------



## oljm (Aug 22, 2016)

Just opened up the belt cover.
There's a big spring tied to the end of the auger cable. The other end of the spring is tied to a mechanism controlling the position of the tensioner pulley.
Sprayed some lube in that general area, no changes in behavior.
I took the auger belt off the engine pulley and manually played with the tensioner pulley.
I can force the auger control lever up and down by manually moving the tensioner pulley.

I didn't flip the machine up because I have a full tank of gas and I don't want to empty it.

The belts are due to be changed this spring/summer, I guess, I'll get a closer look at that 
area when I have the machine split apart.

Any other things I can look at in the mean time?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I'll fly out tomorrow and look at it.


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

The lever spring tension is controlled by the auger spring. Perhaps you need to put more tension on the cable at its most outward position? 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------

